# 2004 cervelo soloist team headset size?



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

is the 2004 SLT 1" or 1 1/8 headset? if 1 1/8, when did they switch from 1" to 1 1/8?


----------



## bikemech (Sep 15, 2004)

an '04 soloist will have a have a 1 1/8th head set. I seem to remember that the '02 black and blue soloists were 1". You really can't consider an '02 and a '04 the same frame, lots of other small details were changed as well.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

just spoke with Cervelo. in 2004 the 1" to 1 1/ 8 headset change was a running change. this means there are a few 2004 Soloist team frames out there with a 1" headset.

so, if you are buying one (like i did) on e-bay or any other place, make sure you ask the question.


----------



## bikemech (Sep 15, 2004)

Interesting, what colour is the frame? Red and white or red and black?


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

blue/white


----------



## bikemech (Sep 15, 2004)

Huh, blue and white. That's a rare frame, did you get this frame in the U.S.? What fork did it come with or did you just get the frame itself? Does it have a chain stay bridge? Would love to see it when you get it built up.

cheers


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

it has a Wolf fork 1" steertube. that is what they came with. i bought it in the US. i am not keeping it. 1" fork selection is very limited. i had ordered a white 3T. so, the frame is going back monday. i will keep on looking for a black anodized one.


----------

